
My Software Codyng Secret - mraygoza
http://www.anastacioraygoza.com/my-software-codying-secret
======
Noumenon72
(Spoilers) You can't give away the twist in the title and expect it to be a
big reveal at the end. I think the slowest reader will have figured it out
when he loses his coding ability again. I was expecting the twist to center
around "Where has the narrator's code been going all this time?"

Any actual hacker would drop everything to investigate where the code was
coming from, and try to harness it in parallel to become a 10x developer. I
don't want it to just be unexplained magic unless it makes some kind of
realistic point like Kafka's Metamorphosis.

